# Wow! What a difference!



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

You all probably don't care, but I just thought I'd share. Yesterday I went to petco and bought a 2 gallon and put Volcome ( My betta from walmart that blew a bubble nest ) and put him in it. He is so much happier now! He used to be in a good sized bowl, but he was still un happy and never moved, and now he is constantly swimming like my other one that is in a 2.5 I can't believe the change though! He went from never swimming to constantly swimming! Have any of you ever done this? Moved a betta in to a bigger container and he seemed happier and moved more?


----------



## Im totally me (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh ya! My first Betta was in a 1/4 gallon bowl, after 2 weeks, I made the discovery that he needed more space, and put him into 1 gallon. He was so happy! And even now, he has more space, he is very perky. He loves to strut his stuff for people! He is a real show off!


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Awww how cute! I feel bad for all those bettas in tiny cups where they can't show off their beautiful colors and personalities!


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

My betta has been put into an assortment of different sized housing units. When I first got him I put him in a tiny glass bowl, then he was re-located and put into a glass vase,then he was re-located into a 1 gallon tank and finally he is in a 10 gallon tank.


----------

